# Alexandre Desplat



## tahnak

I had not heard his great work for The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.
I saw the movie today for the first time.
I was speechless after hearing the music score.
Also, the best film that I have seen this year. It has moved Shutter Island and Ghost writer aside.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Keep in mind that there's some Scott Joplin music in there, too. See here.


----------



## poedan

One composer that I like the most. Some of his best works are following:

The Ghost Writer
Zero Dark Thirty
The King's Speech


----------



## Bellinilover

Yes, I know Desplat mainly through his KING'S SPEECH score. He's definitely one of today's major film-composing talents.


----------

